# Collie x Huntaway information?



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey everyone,

On my daily 'dog' browse on the internet I came across a beautiful looking dog that I just adore- the collie/huntaway cross. Only thing is, I do not know much about these dogs at all as I cannot seem to find much information on them.
This is where I was hoping you guys could help me out. Are there any owners on this site of the dog? Does anyone on here have any valuable information that they could share with me, such as:

Temperament.
Trainability (i'm guessing they can be trained to a high level).
What type of home they require.
How much exercise they need.
Life span.
And so on.

Another thing that I wanted to know is, how common are they in the UK? How easily can I adopt one?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

My only experience with collie x huntaways was in New Zealand and they were working dogs. They are very intelligent, but if they were to be kept as non-working dogs they would need a very high level of stimulation to stop them getting bored. Think of the most crazy & energetic collie you know and then multiply by 3! The ones I knew had lovely temperaments; the life-span was only about 10 but a pet dog might live longer - these dogs worked huge distances every day.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've met one, a working dog on a Welsh farm. Quite a nice looking dog. You do know they herd by barking so are a generally barky breed, and how incredibly loud that bark is?
I've seen a few offered for sale or in rescue but they are quite thin on the ground.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I know somebody who has just bought a Kelpie x Huntaway pup from Wales but they compete in agility and the husband canicrosses miles each week.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike7788 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> On my daily 'dog' browse on the internet I came across a beautiful looking dog that I just adore- the collie/huntaway cross. Only thing is, I do not know much about these dogs at all as I cannot seem to find much information on them.
> This is where I was hoping you guys could help me out. Are there any owners on this site of the dog? Does anyone on here have any valuable information that they could share with me, such as:
> ...


Huntaways are very noisy and do not make good pets in general.

A Huntaway x collie would probably be some people's worst nightmare.

I know a couple of people who competed successfully at a very high level in one or more disciplines with other breeds who have had a Huntaway or Huntaway cross, and have said never again the clue is in the name....................

Avoid


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Huntaways are very noisy and do not make good pets in general.
> 
> A Huntaway x collie would probably be some people's worst nightmare.
> 
> ...


This exactly what I would say

Huntaways are not pets, they are just not. There are very very very few situations outside of a full on working all day every day one where a huntaway is suitable, if any

It is not a pet dog, it is not suitable for a pet home and unless you live in the middle of the back of beyond you will spend its whole life fighting its instincts to vocalise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

I live in nz so naturally there are lots of huntaways here as they are a very common (and good) working dog. They're a type more than a breed and can vary quite a bit in looks.

Due to their popularity as workers there tend to be a fair few crosses that end up in pet homes. However as the others have said they don't tend to be easy dogs at all. There are lots on the agility scene as they are very good at it (and very noisy!). I do know people who have crosses very successfully as pets but they provide a VERY active home, and crossing with a collie seems like asking for trouble unless it's a worker. It's worth noting that they often turn up in rescues....


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the quick replies everyone, much appreciated.
So, i'm beginning to think that these dogs may not be the best pets due to their high demands. I will look past this specific dog then.

I know that border collies require a lot of time and attention, how do they fare as pets? I have been around many border collies and every single time I have had fun, they have all been so friendly and just want to play. I really like the tricolour border collies, beautiful dogs imo!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with what everyone else has said.

Not a type of dog I'd say was suitable for an inexperienced pet home.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike7788 said:


> Thank you for the quick replies everyone, much appreciated.
> So, i'm beginning to think that these dogs may not be the best pets due to their high demands. I will look past this specific dog then.
> 
> I know that border collies require a lot of time and attention, how do they fare as pets? I have been around many border collies and every single time I have had fun, they have all been so friendly and just want to play. I really like the tricolour border collies, beautiful dogs imo!


Border Collies can be happy as pets as long as they get enough mental stimulation and a job to do. Similar dogs with more of an 'off' switch are English Shepherds, Welsh Sheepdogs (I have one of these as a purebred and 2 crossed with Border Collie; very easy to live with), Australian Shepherd. I do agility and some obedience with mine, and training on walks every day.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

There are a few Huntaways around here. Very large, very vocal and seem not to be great with other dogs.


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

Burrowzig said:


> Border Collies can be happy as pets as long as they get enough mental stimulation and a job to do. Similar dogs with more of an 'off' switch are English Shepherds, Welsh Sheepdogs (I have one of these as a purebred and 2 crossed with Border Collie; very easy to live with), Australian Shepherd. I do agility and some obedience with mine, and training on walks every day.


When you say 'a job to do' what could this include?

I would be looking to spend a LOT of time training the dog and also exercising. Would a border collie be an ideal jogging partner?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

With a dog as intelligent as a collie, it's not just a question of exercising the body (and they have boundless energy!) but the mind. If you don't give them something to think about, they will find their own way of occupying their brains...and not usually in ways that are acceptable to their owners!

You could look at a collie cross of some kind - maybe collie x lab? Bonnie is collie x sighthound and much, much easier than any full collie I've ever worked with.

One of my friends has a 'show strain' collie. I've no experience of the myself, but she says they are much easier going than a working strain collie. She says that unlike a working strain collie, a show strain one does have an 'off' button!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike7788 said:


> *When you say 'a job to do' what could this include*?
> 
> I would be looking to spend a LOT of time training the dog and also exercising. Would a border collie be an ideal jogging partner?


Agility, obedience to competitive level if you're that way inclined, Rally-O, Flyball etc. Something to engage the brain. It could also be assistance type work like fetching things for you, tricks, whatever. I recommend agility!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike7788 said:


> When you say 'a job to do' what could this include?
> 
> I would be looking to spend a LOT of time training the dog and also exercising. Would a border collie be an ideal jogging partner?


Canicross, bikejoring, Working Trials, IPO, Talking Dogs Rally, Talking Dogs Scentwork, Obedience, HWTM, Tricks the list is endless.


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> With a dog as intelligent as a collie, it's not just a question of exercising the body (and they have boundless energy!) but the mind. If you don't give them something to think about, they will find their own way of occupying their brains...and not usually in ways that are acceptable to their owners!
> 
> You could look at a collie cross of some kind - maybe collie x lab? Bonnie is collie x sighthound and much, much easier than any full collie I've ever worked with.
> 
> One of my friends has a 'show strain' collie. I've no experience of the myself, but she says they are much easier going than a working strain collie. She says that unlike a working strain collie, a show strain one does have an 'off' button!


Yeah I see what you're saying. I wouldn't want to come home to some of my possessions destroyed because the dog was bored and needed something to occupy his mind.
The dog that I currently have is a collie/lab cross, very intelligent dog and great fun.



Burrowzig said:


> Agility, obedience to competitive level if you're that way inclined, Rally-O, Flyball etc. Something to engage the brain. It could also be assistance type work like fetching things for you, tricks, whatever. I recommend agility!


I would be very interested in agility training for my future dog. I'd have to research first to get to know what I'm doing, but it is something that I have thought about. It would only be for the enjoyment for me and the dog, I wouldn't want to compete.
I've always said that I will spend a hell of a lot of time with my dog, training him all sorts of tricks. I get jealous watching various videos of superbly trained dogs.



smokeybear said:


> Canicross, bikejoring, Working Trials, IPO, Talking Dogs Rally, Talking Dogs Scentwork, Obedience, HWTM, Tricks the list is endless.


I actually had to google a couple of those things haha. There sure is a lot more than I thought.

I think that perhaps as my first dog (on my own) a Border Collie may be too much to begin with. I don't know if id be able to give him EVERYTHING that he needs to be fulfilled. And that wouldn't be fair on the dog.
So, I'd be interested to know of any Collie x that you guys could recommend? I'll look up the ones which have already been suggested on this thread.

Edit- Might as well just ask if you's could recommend any other type of dog which would be ideal.
Pretty much a dog that is active(but not to the level of a border collie), can be your exercise partner, can be trained to a high level, gets along well with other dogs.

Can anyone tell me what this collie is crossed with?https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dogs/dog/filters/~374~~~~n~/1146204/casper


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

A labrador, show/pet as opposed to working would fulfil all those requirements


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mike7788 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this collie is crossed with?https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dogs/dog/filters/~374~~~~n~/1146204/casper


Doesnt look to be crossed with anything, just looks like what the KC would call a 'working sheepdog', i.e a Border Collie that isnt registered.

Not all collies are full on, I have 2 that are very laid back, none demanding creatures. Sure, they love to get out and they love to train and solve problems but they dont pester me for that. When I had the first one I started to do obedience and agility with him as I thought thats what collies needed and what they were good at but he is made from a different mould entirely. My other one doesnt care much for those types of things either, just a few tricks and her ball and she is happy.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not all collies are live wires, the show bred ones tend to be less intense then the working bred ones.

For a time I was quite keen to get a collie crossed with a golden retriever. I had met quite a few, some were on the lively side, but the general opinion was it was like having a super intelligent golden.


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

Leanne77 said:


> Doesnt look to be crossed with anything, just looks like what the KC would call a 'working sheepdog', i.e a Border Collie that isnt registered.
> 
> Not all collies are full on, I have 2 that are very laid back, none demanding creatures. Sure, they love to get out and they love to train and solve problems but they dont pester me for that. When I had the first one I started to do obedience and agility with him as I thought thats what collies needed and what they were good at but he is made from a different mould entirely. My other one doesnt care much for those types of things either, just a few tricks and her ball and she is happy.


Well, it's a beautiful dog anyway imo. HUGE ears on the little guy haha.
I have always told myself that I will get a rescue pup, so it will be rather difficult knowing exactly what type of personality I am going to get without knowing their background.



Siskin said:


> Not all collies are live wires, the show bred ones tend to be less intense then the working bred ones.
> 
> For a time I was quite keen to get a collie crossed with a golden retriever. I had met quite a few, some were on the lively side, but the general opinion was it was like having a super intelligent golden.


It really is such a hard decision deciding upon which dog to choose haha. I have wanted so many different types it's unreal!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

If you're considering a rescue, the best bet might be to visit your local rescue centre. They can advise on dogs which would fit your lifestyle. The dog in the picture doesn't look like a full collie to me, but I'm not sure what he's crossed with - gorgeous though, I'm not surprised he's reserved!

I'm biased in favour of collie x sighthound, but then I would be!


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> If you're considering a rescue, the best bet might be to visit your local rescue centre. They can advise on dogs which would fit your lifestyle. The dog in the picture doesn't look like a full collie to me, but I'm not sure what he's crossed with - gorgeous though, I'm not surprised he's reserved!
> 
> I'm biased in favour of collie x sighthound, but then I would be!


Yeah I'm sure they'd be able to recommend an ideal dog for me. Then it would be a matter of waiting for one to come along.

Off topic here, but are there any dog magazines that anyone on here can recommend subscribing to? I'd mostly be interested in reading about dog behaviour and dog training!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Mike7788 said:


> Off topic here, but are there any dog magazines that anyone on here can recommend subscribing to? I'd mostly be interested in reading about dog behaviour and dog training!


Not sure about magazines. The ones I have read tend to be quite light on articles on behaviour and training. I don't know whether you know of kikopup. Otherwise known as Emily Larlham. Her YouTube tutorials about behaviour and training a very informative and well worth watching.

Also the sticky in training and behavior has lots of great links about behaviour and training...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-body-language-and-why-it-matters-so-much.88630/


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike7788 said:


> Yeah I'm sure they'd be able to recommend an ideal dog for me. Then it would be a matter of waiting for one to come along.
> 
> Off topic here, but are there any dog magazines that anyone on here can recommend subscribing to? I'd mostly be interested in reading about dog behaviour and dog training!


The best magazine on behaviour to subscribe to is one that is not UK based but is an excellent source of information, subscription also means you can access all the back copies on line.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/


----------



## Mike7788 (Mar 28, 2016)

kittih said:


> Not sure about magazines. The ones I have read tend to be quite light on articles on behaviour and training. I don't know whether you know of kikopup. Otherwise known as Emily Larlham. Her YouTube tutorials about behaviour and training a very informative and well worth watching.
> 
> Also the sticky in training and behavior has lots of great links about behaviour and training...
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-body-language-and-why-it-matters-so-much.88630/


Thank you, much appreciated! I will look up her youtube channel.
Yeah, I have had a look through that thread and bookmarked a few links to read later on. Thank you!



smokeybear said:


> The best magazine on behaviour to subscribe to is one that is not UK based but is an excellent source of information, subscription also means you can access all the back copies on line.
> 
> http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/


Thanks a lot! I will look that up and possibly subscribe! I'm just looking to learn as much as I can!


----------



## BorderCollieXHuntaway (Mar 28, 2018)

Burrowzig said:


> I've met one, a working dog on a Welsh farm. You do know they herd by barking so are a generally barky breed, and how incredibly loud that bark is?


Although u met ONE on the ONE occassion, you do know YOU'RE wrong?? I have owned a B.Collie X Huntaway for 10yrs now, I can inform u from my experience and research they are not a "barky breed" (neither breeds are), they are extremely intelligent and can be trained very easily (including hearding style) but their natural hearding instincts are a process of 'scare tactics' involving chase, nipping of the back legs/ankles, and occasional bark. The B.Collie X Huntaway u met probably seemed like a "barky breed" because it simply did not like you and was voicing its opinion, like u did on this forum, but unfortunately for u, the dog was a much better judge of character than u.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

What a very rude person you are. This is a very old thread. Huntaways are bred to work by barking. They are very vocal. Huntaway breeders and knowledgable owners advise that they should not be kept in urban areas and do not make good pets. Your crossbreed obviously took more after the border collie if it worked by nipping rather than barking.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> What a very rude person you are. This is a very old thread. Huntaways are bred to work by barking. They are very vocal. Huntaway breeders and knowledgable owners advise that they should not be kept in urban areas and do not make good pets. Your crossbreed obviously took more after the border collie if it worked by nipping rather than barking.


Ive watched them herding sheep in New Zealand, their country or origin, and I can indeed confirm that they are very barky
As said in the link.......they are very vocal

http://www.huntawayclub.co.uk/history.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Having seen very many huntaways they are definitely a barky breed!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Well clearly you're all just unlikable to huntaways and that's why they barked at you.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm wondering why anyone would take the trouble to join a forum simply so they could write an unpleasant post about another member on a thread that was last active TWO YEARS ago.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder if they were googling and it popped up. I am amazed how often it seems to happen. I have had someone join to have a pop at me over my opinion of another breed. Most odd.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought of replying in kind - after all they too seem to have only met one collie x huntaway (although have spent more time with it) and similarly based their opinion on a limited sample. However I would not stoop to that level of rudeness and ignorance. 
Actually the one I met was fine with me. It was the day I went looking for the people who had bred Kite's dam (Tess) - I had some rough directions from the farmer who had bought Tess from them as a pup - directions based on a journey made at night some 4 or 5 years previously. It was 'off the road between N******* and K******, through a village, turn where there were some bins out at the end of a junction, up into the hills, farm at the end of a track, past a white bungalow'. I'd been up quite a few roads into the hills by then and had almost given up, got to this farm and there was a dog who looked so much like Kite - turned out to be her uncle from the same litter as Tess. Kite's grand-dam, also called Tess, had been stolen or disappeared from them when in pup - the people there were lovely and gave me what documentation they had. I was wanting to get the full lineage to see if Kite could be accepted by the Welsh Sheepdog Society. They also had this huntaway cross and a border collie.


----------



## Miller123 (Dec 18, 2018)

I realise this might be a bit late 
However just wanted to let people know my family had a NZH and Collie cross as a pet and it was one of the best dogs we ever had 
Never any issue with temperament and due to them being easy to train was well behaved 
He lived until he was 15 and died of cancer 
He lived in the house with me and 3 other siblings in the house and never gave my parents any need to worry, he was even introduced to my nephew and my daughter as babies and behaved perfectly 
He was a very vocal dog when he didn’t approve of what someone was doing however was never aggressive with it as these type of dogs use there bark to discipline 

As I said I realise this is a few years late however it might help someone in the future who may have any questions 

Any more questions feel free to email me and I will try to answer anything I can


----------



## Arjay (Sep 22, 2011)

BorderCollieXHuntaway said:


> Although u met ONE on the ONE occassion, you do know YOU'RE wrong?? I have owned a B.Collie X Huntaway for 10yrs now, I can inform u from my experience and research they are not a "barky breed" (neither breeds are), they are extremely intelligent and can be trained very easily (including hearding style) but their natural hearding instincts are a process of 'scare tactics' involving chase, nipping of the back legs/ankles, and occasional bark. The B.Collie X Huntaway u met probably seemed like a "barky breed" because it simply did not like you and was voicing its opinion, like u did on this forum, but unfortunately for u, the dog was a much better judge of character than u.


That's a little uncalled for. The person was only trying to help. It's wonderful that you've had a successful and rewarding relationship with your collie x huntaway, but perhaps your experience is the exception rather than the rule.
I don't think there was any call for such a putdown.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Arjay: This thread is vintage 2016! Maybe it's time to lay it to rest.


----------



## Arjay (Sep 22, 2011)

Calvine said:


> @Arjay: This thread is vintage 2016! Maybe it's time to lay it to rest.


Calvine, maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself - I was merely trying to show support to someone who was obviously being unjustly berated.
Shoot me with a gun for not realizing it was an old thread. 
I thought I would encounter friendliness and a welcoming attitude on this forum as a community of animal lovers. My mistake.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Arjay said:


> Calvine, maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself - I was merely trying to show support to someone who was obviously being unjustly berated.
> Shoot me with a gun for not realizing it was an old thread.
> I thought I would encounter friendliness and a welcoming attitude on this forum as a community of animal lovers. My mistake.


Try starting your own thread and introducing yourself, obviously with photos of your dog/s


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Arjay said:


> Calvine, maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself


You got it wrong: a forum is where you POST your opinions rather than keep them to yourself. Unlike you, I am invariably polite and I have posted over 7000 times without any complaints. You have posted four times and are obviously not going to be very popular or respected. Please do not bother to reply; I am putting you on ignore so I shall not see what you write.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

My friend has a collie x huntaway. 
He seems super sweet, but can imagine he is a lot of hard work. They’re definitely not dogs for the faint-hearted! However, he is a working dog as well, which makes him easier to cope with in some respects?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Zombie thread.

:Locktopic


----------

